# Between The Lions



## Wisdom Lupus (Apr 2, 2022)

There needs to be more weight gain fanart of the show. I made one so far: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42131464/

I even made a weight gain fanfiction where Lionel, Leona, Walter, and Clay try to find Cleo's new necklace by eating the pies, but end up getting very fat: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42108941/


----------



## Wisdom Lupus (Jul 31, 2022)

Anyone?


----------



## Lordgwen (Jul 31, 2022)

Wisdom Lupus said:


> There needs to be more weight gain fanart of the show. I made one so far: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42131464/
> 
> I even made a weight gain fanfiction where Lionel, Leona, Walter, and Clay try to find Cleo's new necklace by eating the pies, but end up getting very fat: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42108941/


Cliff hanger hanging from a cliff! And thats why we call him cliff hanger!


----------

